# Travelling to south africa with ICT visa in old passport



## ashish26june (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have my south africa ICT visa stamped in old passport in the month of Jan 2013 and Visa is valid until 2014.Since my passport pages are got filled I applied for a new passport here in India.Now I am suppose to travel to south africa. Do I need to transfer my ICT visa from old passport to new passport or I can travel with carrying my both the passport.
I am travelling first time after I got my visa stamped.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Firstly, what is an ICT visa? I presume you mean a Quota Work Permit for ICT (Information and Communications Technology)?

Nevertheless, all you need to do is a simple procedure called a permit *landing*. This takes an unexpired visa from a (sometimes expired) passport to a new passport. It takes 5 minutes, but you still stand in the queue.


----------



## ashish26june (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanx for your reply...
ICT(Inter company transfer) visa is a kind of work permit .Just want to check where I can do this permit transfer landing.I mean should i do it it here in India through south africa consulate before travelling to RSA or I can travel and can do it in RSA.

Thanx..


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah, the Intra-Company Transfer Work Permit.

Yes, all the passport landing information applies. You can do it wherever you like, but make sure you travel on a valid passport with the permit inside, otherwise you'll have to travel with both which is annoying.


----------



## a_kjaiswal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Ashish,

I'm in South Africa on ICT working with Ericsson. I'm also facing the same issue for a dependent visa of my wife.
Her passport was renewed and she is planning to come to SA. I'm not sure if her visa on old passport would be considered valid with both old and new passport ?

Did you got the answer of your query? If yes please let me know.
Also kindly provide me your contact number/mail id so that I can contact you.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Amit

I don't understand this sentence:


> I'm not sure if her visa on old passport would be considered valid with both old and new passport ?[/QUOTE
> 
> If she has a new passport, only the new one is valid. If she has a permit in her old passport, it is still valid, but she should do a landing ASAP into her new passport.


----------



## a_kjaiswal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello Friend,

I hope by landing of visa, you mean transfer of visa from old passport to new passport by South African Embassy.

I have contacted embassy for it and they said they do not transfer visa from old to new passport.

I have contacted vfsglobal who work with SA embassy and as per them I have to apply for new visa, as visa on old passport does not work for SA.

Regards
Amit



LegalMan said:


> Hi Amit
> 
> I don't understand this sentence:
> 
> ...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, that's not true. I see permits transferred every day.

They are right that a visa in an expired passport will be a problem. But you can definitely transfer it to a new passport if it the permit is still valid.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

Hi;

You can travel to RSA on your expired or existing passport until you have visa stamped which is valid. I have same situation and travlled coupled of times with my old passport and new passport. My old passport has visa stamped and NOT the new one. It works in every country.


----------



## John_Man (Mar 24, 2016)

*Landing permit places*

Hi LegalMan

Regarding the permit landing places?

Where exactly are these places? e.g. at OR Tambo airport? Home Affairs? SA Embassy in India?

Thank you,
John


----------

